# Neues Artikel-Format bei MTB-News – Sei dabei!



## Jana (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebes Ladies Only Forum, ich brauche eure Unterstützung!

Ich gestalte gerade ein kleines Artikel-Format für MTB-News, in dem es darum gehen wird, Frauen aus der Mountainbike-Welt zu verschiedensten Themen zu befragen, die nicht nur für uns Frauen sondern für jeden spannend sein könnte. Denn vorrangig soll es darum gehen, etwas mehr Platz für Frauen bei MTB-News zu schaffen. Arbeitstitel ist aktuell "FrauenFrage", am Ende wird es aber einen etwas kreativeren Titel geben. Hast du Lust, dabei zu sein? Ich hätte sehr gerne das Feedback unserer IBC-Userinnen mit dabei!

Ich würde mit 3 Fragen starten, die ihr mir in eurer Thread-Antwort beatnworten könnt. Jeweils zwei werden ausgelost und gemeinsam mit anderen Antworten verschiedenster Frauen aus der MTB-Welt in einen Artikel gepackt.

Die ersten 3 Fragen lauten wie folgt:

1. (Schutz-)Bekleidung – Was muss richtig passen?

2. Was war dein größtes Abenteuer?

3. Was ist dir an deinem Bike besonders wichtig?



Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen! Damit das ganze auch vollständig ist, wäre es super wenn du mir noch ein Bild von dir (in Action oder nicht, das entscheidest du selbst) in deinen Post anhängen könntest.

Wenn der Artikel online geht, schreibe ich den Link in den Thread!

Liebe Grüße,

Jana


----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2018)

Liebe Jana,

ist ja eine nette Idee Mountainbikenden Frauen mehr Beachtung schenken zu wollen. Schade nur, dass ich dich in unserem Ladies-Only bisher noch nicht kennen lernen durfte. Dabei gibt es unser Forum schon seit 2009.

Ich schlage vor du schaust gleich mal in den 1. Titel unseres Forums

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/

dann hast du sofort eines unserer brennendsten Themen mit ganz vielen Antworten 

Hier noch ein Thema von uns Ladies 





und noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (12. Januar 2018)

Liebe Jana,

Ich hab fast das Gefühl das ganze läuft jetzt schon in die falsche Richtung.

Schau dich bitte mal in unserem Forum um und du wirst schnell feststellen das die meisten Mädels hier weit weg sind von dem üblichen Klischeesdenken „Mädels und biken“
Und da hab ich, wenn ich mir die Fragen so anschaue das Gefühl geht die Reise mit den Fragen hin.

Sollte das ganze in die andere Richtung gehen, also nicht in der Art Tussis auf dem Bike wäre es sicher eine gute Sache, aber nur dann.


----------



## Jana (12. Januar 2018)

Scheinbar habe ich mich dann nicht gut genug ausgedrückt 

Ich will eigentlich genau das Gegenteil erzielen, es soll überhaupt nicht darum gehen dass "Mädels die biken cool sind", meiner Meinung nach ist jeder cool der Mountainbike fährt. Ich möchte lediglich etwas mehr Platz schaffen um (irgendwann mal...und irgendwie muss man ja mal damit anfangen!) genau von diesem Klischee weg zu kommen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch Fragen gewählt, die man jedem stellen kann. 

Deswegen möchte ich auch so gerne die IBC-Userinnen mit einbeziehen, eben weil ich hier auch viel lese (nur nicht schreibe, weil das ja schon mein tägliches Brot ist) und weiß, dass hier Klischees keinen Platz haben. Ich hoffe, jetzt kommt das Ganze etwas verständlicher an...falls das aber nicht in eurem Sinne ist, kann ich das auch absolut verstehen!

Liebe Grüße,

Jana


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch Fragen gewählt, die man jedem stellen kann.



Ich glaube, das ist ein Teil des "Problems", warum es hier nicht ankommt. Wozu eine allgemeine Frage, die man jedem stellen kann, von Frauen beantworten lassen?
Würde die Antwort ein Klischee bedienen, dann sind wir genau bei dem was Murmel sagte.
Wäre es eine ganz neutrale Antwort wie sie jeder Mann auch geben würde, was soll es dann nutzen, dass die Antwort von einer Frau kommt?

Es ist vermutlich nicht so gewollt, aber irgendwie scheint das Format so wie ich es lese und verstehe eben unabsichtlich aber auch unweigerlich auf die Bedienung von Klischees rauszulaufen.
Eine Lösung wie sich das vermeiden ließe habe ich aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2018)

Sorry, so richtig verstehe ich Dein Ansinnen nicht und die oben gestellten Fragen ebenso wenig. Was sollen diese denn bezwecken?

Die meisten Mädels hier sind ja nicht nur im LO unterwegs, sondern schlagen sich auch in sämtlichen anderen Threads durch. 
Sicher gibt es die einen oder anderen Sprüche, aber wenn frau die nicht aushalten kann, ist sie generell in diesem Forum fehl am Platz.

Das Format "LadiesOnly", so wie es aktuell und auch schon seit Jahren läuft, hat sich doch bewährt und es sei auch noch einmal daran erinnert, wem wir das LO zu verdanken haben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lets-get-started.424777/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/bergradlerin.17380/

Warum sollte man also an einem funktionierenden System etwas ändern?


----------



## Jana (12. Januar 2018)

@scylla danke für dein Feedback, jetzt verstehe ich das Problem besser. 

Wie würdet ihr euch denn ein konstruktives Format vorstellen, das mehr Platz für euch und generell mountainbikende Frauen, das ihr nicht als klischeebehaftet empfindet? Es ist ja nunmal so, dass Geschlechterunterschiede (noch) gemacht werden und es schwer ist, mehr Platz für Frauen zu schaffen und dabei alle Bedürfnisse abzudecken. Und ich befürchte auch, dass man Anfang in die Klischee-Kiste greifen muss, um das höhere Ziel zu erreichen.

Ich bin da offen für jegliche Antwort und Ideen, es sei denn, das liegt gar nicht in eurem Interesse. Das respektiere ich natürlich auch!

@lucie ändern will ich erstmal gar nichts, ich weiß ja selbst, wie es hier im Forum super funktionert. Ich möchte ein Artikel-Format auf der Newsseite schaffen, in dem ihr auch Platz findet. Wir haben das Bike der Woche, den Filmfreitag, Muschi am Mittwoch und seit neustem auch den Dreh-Momente Dienstag. Mein Ziel ist, ein Format zu finden, das diese regelmäßigen Formate ergänzt. Wenn ihr also Ideen habt, nehme ich sie gern entgegen.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr euch denn ein konstruktives Format vorstellen, das mehr Platz für euch und generell mountainbikende Frauen, das ihr nicht als klischeebehaftet empfindet?



Meine persönliche Lösung für die Vermeidung von Klischees ist es einfach, explizite Geschlechter-Themen mit Missachtung zu strafen, sowohl in diesem Hobby-Bereich als auch im sonstigen Leben. Wobei "Lösung" da fast schon übertrieben ist, weil ich in den meisten Fällen noch nicht mal ein "Problem" dazu sehe, und wenn es doch ein Problem gibt, dann ist es meistens kein reales sondern eben wieder ein aus Vorurteilen geborenes Missverständnis.
Ich sehe weder hier noch im Real Life einen Bedarf, mehr Raum für Frauen zu schaffen, weil es keinen Mangel an Raum gibt. Es gibt allerhöchstens aufs Biken bezogen noch zu wenige Frauen, die den gegebenen Raum ausfüllen. Wobei meine Beobachtung ist, dass sich das in letzter Zeit auch schon massiv ändert und immer mehr Frauen dieses schöne Hobby für sich entdecken. Bei Radfahren bin ich meistens in reinen Männergesellschaften unterwegs, und es juckt mich genauso wenig wie es die juckt, dass ich eine Frau bin. Hier im Forum müsste ich scharf nachdenken, ob es wirklich mal eine Situation gab, in der es relevant gewesen wäre, ob ich eine Frau bin... und komme auf nichts.
Im Ladies-Only treibe ich mich deswegen rum, weil das ein Ort ist, an dem sich nette Leute nett unterhalten, wo man auf einer Wellenlänge mit anderen ist, wo man viele Leute persönlich kennt und mag. Das sind halt hier zufällig alles Frauen. Es könnten aber auch Leute sein, die blaue T-Shirts tragen 

Ok, konstruktiv war das jetzt nicht in Hinblick auf ein frauenspezifisches News-Format. Aber es ist halt meine Sicht der Dinge und auch der Grund, warum ich mich hier "konstruktiv" (gemeint: Beantwortung der oben gestellten Fragen) nicht beteiligen werde.


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> @scylla danke für dein Feedback, jetzt verstehe ich das Problem besser.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr euch denn ein konstruktives Format vorstellen, das mehr Platz für euch und generell mountainbikende Frauen, das ihr nicht als klischeebehaftet empfindet? Es ist ja nunmal so, dass Geschlechterunterschiede (noch) gemacht werden und es schwer ist, mehr Platz für Frauen zu schaffen und dabei alle Bedürfnisse abzudecken. Und ich befürchte auch, dass man Anfang in die Klischee-Kiste greifen muss, um das höhere Ziel zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Genau dann wird doch aber das Klischee wieder bedient, das hier schon längst ausgesessen wurde. Das LO ist als Forumsplattform doch akzeptiert, selbst bei den KTWRlern , wozu braucht es dann noch eine Plattform im News-Bereich, auf der alles wieder verrissen wird? 
Als Frau ist frau doch auch nur ein Mensch! Demnächst muss dann auch noch eine Plattform für das dritte Geschlecht her...

Nichts für ungut, aber für mich persönlich macht das keinen Sinn...


----------



## Mausoline (12. Januar 2018)

Bei der Schaffung und Erhaltung von Klischees fallen mir ganz schnell zwei Verursacher ein und zwar hier die Bike (Fahrrad) Industrie und die Medien.
Untereinander und hier im Forum funktioniert das doch mit seltenen Ausnahmen prima


----------



## Jana (12. Januar 2018)

Alles klar, jetzt versteh ich euren Ansatz vollkommen. Ich werde aber trotzdem weiter an meinem Versuch (edit: ein neues Format zu finden) arbeiten, weil ich glaube, dass die Medien zwar viel Schaden anrichten können aber auch positiv genutzt werden können. Vielen Dank für euer Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2018)

... ist doch so: Klischees wachsen da, wo sie bedient werden. Ich brauche weder ein frauenspezifisches Schaltwerk, noch eine frauenspezifische Antwort wenn es mal nicht funktioniert und ich keine Antwort habe.  Antwort werde ich dort finden, wo Menschen sind, die die Lösung kennen und Lösungen sind nun mal unabhängig vom Geschlecht - da braucht es kein neues Format . 

Für alles andere gibt es ja das Ladies Only - das hat genug "Format"!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Januar 2018)

Ich schließe mich da an.
Mich hat es am Anfang in den Fingern gejuckt, die Fragen klischeebehaftet (aber definitiv nicht ernstgemeint) zu beantworten á la "An meinem Bike ist mir am Wichtigsten, dass die Farbe zu meinen Fingernägeln passt."
Aber ich denke ebenfalls, dass wenn man eine Extra-Rubrik für Artikel von/über/mit MTB-Girls schafft, man nur den Eindruck "Ja, es gibt Unterschiede" verstärkt.
Größtenteils sind wir doch wie die Männer. Warum größtenteils? Klar gibt es Unterschiede. Erstmal sind Frauen vernünftiger (  Sorry, das Klischee musste raus ), und sie haben kompliziertere Pipi-Pausen im Wald als Männer. 
Aber mal ernsthaft - Unterschiede sehe ich bei körperlichen Voraussetzungen wie z.B. prozentualer Anteil von Muskelmasse o.ä. Nichts, was man nicht durch entsprechende Einstellung, Training oder Tourenplanung ausgleichen kann. Und das ist auch wieder nur generell gesagt weil Frau ist nicht gleich Frau und Mann ist nicht gleich Mann. Solche Pauschalisierungen wirken auf irgendwen immer gezwungen und komisch.
Wichtig finde ich persönlich, dass wir wegkommen von diesem Denken, dass Frauen extra ne Kategorie brauchen, sei es, um sie vor dem "bösen Mannsvolk" zu schützen oder sei es um sie für unseren Sport zu begeistern. Ein Hobby sollte man wählen, weil es Spaß macht und nicht, weil es auch einen "Frauen-Bereich" gibt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Lösung für die Vermeidung von Klischees ist es einfach, explizite Geschlechter-Themen mit Missachtung zu strafen, sowohl in diesem Hobby-Bereich als auch im sonstigen Leben. Wobei "Lösung" da fast schon übertrieben ist, weil ich in den meisten Fällen noch nicht mal ein "Problem" dazu sehe, und wenn es doch ein Problem gibt, dann ist es meistens kein reales sondern eben wieder ein aus Vorurteilen geborenes Missverständnis.



Danke!

Da habe ich vor mehr als 35 Jahren eine Aus- und Weiterbildung in einem sogenannten "Männerberuf" gemacht, ohne dass es irgendein Aufhebens darum, oder irgendwelche "Probleme" gegeben hätte, oder solche konstruiert wurden. Auch der Wechsel in einen anderen "Männerberuf" und die Tätigkeit in diesem bis heute war und ist völlig unkompliziert. Soweit es mich und meine Kollegen betrifft. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass mittlerweile "Probleme" oder Unterschiede förmlich von denen gesucht werden, die nie irgendwelche Berührungspunkte damit hatten und die sich nicht vorstellen können, dass so etwas völlig normal und problemlos sein kann. Einfach, weil bei uns jeder sein Leben führt wie er es für richtig hält, seinen Job ordentlich macht und keiner dem Anderen in seins reinquatscht. Danke Kollegen!

Hat mich doch kürzlich ein behandelnder Arzt gefragt, weshalb ich bei meiner Berufsangabe die "männliche" Bezeichnung angegeben habe. Ganz einfach: ist für mich ein Sammelbegriff für männlich/weiblich/was weis ich. Da musste er lachen.
Hat sich die Anzahl der Sozialpädagogen, welche eine Beschäftigung brauchen, in den letzten Jahren signifikant erhöht? Das ganze Getue, das mittlerweile um Männlein, Weiblein, Sonstiges und vermeintliche Unterschiede veranstaltet wird, geht mir tierisch auf die Eierstöcke.


----------



## missisK (13. Januar 2018)

Ich finde schon, dass es deutlich mehr Artikel von Frauen oder auch über Frauen oder Tests für frauenspezifische Produkte geben könnte. Ich freue mich auch, dass in vielen Printmagazinen Platz geschaffen wird für solche Themen. 
Selbst wenn dabei Klischees bedient werden, was ist dabei?
Es gibt doch Unterschiede: in den Bedürfnissen beim Biken, in der Erzählweise eines Abenteuers, im Erlernen neuer Fahrtechniken. Dabei geht es gar nicht darum diese Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten und zu sagen:" so ist das bei Frauen und so ist das bei Männern" sondern einfach nur das Angebot an solchen Themen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das kann dann jeder der möchte lesen oder es sein lassen.
Es geht hier doch darum solche Artikel in den News zu platzieren also breiter zu streuen und nicht im LO Forum oder einem andern Forum im kleinen Kreis zu besprechen, oder?

Was passiert denn wenn man die Fragen von Frauen beantworten lässt? Nichts weiter als der Austausch von Erfahrungen. Kann interessant für alle sein.

Meine Antworten:
zu 1. Handschuhe,Schuhe und Helm. 
zu 2. Alleine letzten Lift auf den Schattberg genommen um auf halber Strecke festzustellen das die Sicht da oben keine 50m beträgt. Die Hackelbergabfahrt war ein adrenalingeladenes Abenteuer.
zu 3. Natürlich sollte alles funktionieren, Bremsen, Fahrwerk, Antrieb ...Aber guter Stand und somit die Pedale sind mir wichtig und dass die Griffe gut in der Hand liegen.

Übrigens:Ich persönlich bin heute nicht "zufällig" hier im LO-Forum gelandet. Ich wollte genau hier rein, weil ich wusste, dass ich hier unter Frauen bin. Wollte mal schauen was für Themen gerade anstehen


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2018)

missisK schrieb:


> Meine Antworten:
> zu 1. Handschuhe,Schuhe und Helm.
> zu 2. Alleine letzten Lift auf den Schattberg genommen um auf halber Strecke festzustellen das die Sicht da oben keine 50m beträgt. Die Hackelbergabfahrt war ein adrenalingeladenes Abenteuer.
> zu 3. Natürlich sollte alles funktionieren, Bremsen, Fahrwerk, Antrieb ...Aber guter Stand und somit die Pedale sind mir wichtig und dass die Griffe gut in der Hand liegen.



Zu 1. Wow, das finde ich wirklich seeeeehr wichtig. Ist bei Männern wirklich gaaanz anders...
Zu 2. Ist eher Unvermögen und kein Abenteuer, da genau dieses Verhalten, im Fall es geht schief, dazu führt, dass andere dann ggf. Erste Hilfe leisten müssen...
Zu 3. Ist ja wohl Grundvoraussetzung für sicheres Biken - also nix Frauenspezifisches.

Was genau sind denn für dich frauenspezifische Produkte bzw. Themen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missisK (13. Januar 2018)

Das ist das was ich meine, es geht nicht darum dass es bei Männern anders ist. Es geht darum das solche Sachen von Frauen kommuniziert werden weil andere Frauen sich eher angesprochen fühlen..

Frauenspezifisch können Sättel sein, Rahmen, Schutzkleidung die die Polster an einer anderen Stelle haben als bei Männern, Schuhe die an Frauenfüsse angepasst werden, Fahrwerkstunings für geringeres Gewicht.

Uns doch es war ein Abenteuer, so fühlt es sich bis heute für mich an. Und wenn du das in einem Artikel lesen würdest, würdest du denken was du denkst und andere würden die Geschichte so erleben wie ich sie erlebt habe.

@Jana ich finde es richtig in dieser Richtung etwas zu tun, es gibt genug Leser die sich dafür interessieren.


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2018)

missisK schrieb:


> Es geht darum das solche Sachen von Frauen kommuniziert werden weil andere Frauen sich eher angesprochen fühlen..



Schaust du wirklich darauf, welches Geschlecht der Autor eines Test/Erfahrungsberichts hat und fühlst dich dann je nach Geschlecht mehr oder weniger angesprochen?


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2018)

Jaaa, ein Brigitte-Format für die bikeinteressierte Frau.  Ist sowas von Vorgestern...


----------



## missisK (13. Januar 2018)

Tatsächlich lese ich in der World of Mountainbike zb. gerne die Kolumnen und Artikel auf den „Kurvenreich“Seiten. Den Rest des Heftes aber auch.


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo Jana,

deine Fragen 





Jana schrieb:


> 1. (Schutz-)Bekleidung – Was muss richtig passen? 2. Was war dein größtes Abenteuer? 3. Was ist dir an deinem Bike besonders wichtig?


finde ich auch ziemlich unglücklich. Dazu wurde von den Mädels  ja schon ausführlich was gesagt. Da ich es aber grundsätzlich eine gute und wichtige Sache finde, wenn Frauen mehr Raum einnehmen in der Bike-Berichterstattung, hier ein paar spontane Ideen, welche Themen mich interessieren würden:

[email protected] hat es ganz zu Anfang des Threads angesprochen - Bikes für kleine Ladies 

-generell, unter dem Arbeitstitel "Da hört's auf", Berichte über Bekleidung, Zubehör etc., das es für Kleine oder Dünne kaum gibt - mit Empfehlungen, wo man doch was findet. Ein persönliches Beispiel: Winterradelschuhe. Als ich mir vor ein paar Jahren meine ersten Winterradelschuhe kaufen wollte, gab in in meiner Größe 36/37 ganze zwei Modelle zur Auswahl, eines davon ließ Wasser durch. Die Bekleidungsproduzenten gehen wohl davon aus, dass Frauen im Winter nicht Rad fahren. 

-überhaupt Bekleidung: warum muss so viel rosa/lila/eiscremefarben sein und immer nur für "Uhrglasfiguren" designt? Nehmt doch mal einen Designer/Produktverantwortlichen im Interview in die Mangel

-Monatshygiene für Rennen oder Alpencross oder ähnliches (den Tipp Menstruationstasse habe ich vor Jahren in einem Triathleten-Forum gesehen)

-Ansonsten fände ich es wichtig, "ganz normale Abenteuergeschichten" zu erzählen, in denen Frauen ganz selbstverständlich die Akteurinnen sind. z.B. "allein auf AX" oder "biwakieren mit dem MTB (was braucht es, wie verstaue ich es)", solche Geschichten, die natürlich auch Frauen machen, ohne dass man diese Geschichten unbedingt in die Frauenecke stellen muss. 

Das sind mal paar Ideen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2018)

Toleranz heißt das Zauberwort! 
Auch wenn ich in meinem Leben/Beruf/Hobbies überwiegend mit Männern zu tun habe, kann ich doch Jenas Anliegen und missisK Antworten nachvollziehen - auch wenn ich persönlich für mich dafür keinen Bedarf sehe.
Als Kontrapunkt zu diesem Disput hier werde ich die Fragen trotzdem einfach mal beantworten 
- Jegliche Schutzkleidung sollte richtig passen (oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?).
- Eine - für mich - anspruchsvolle Skitour, welche ich ganz allein unternommen habe. (Oder sollte es ein Bike-Abenteuer sein?)
- Die richtigen Reifen, das Fahrwerk und die Bremsen am Bike.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2018)

Schon komisch, woher gerade jetzt die Bestrebungen für dieses Format kommen. Seit Jahren existiert der LO-Bereich und niemand von den IBC-Betreibern hat sich jemals die Frage gestellt, ob es nicht bestrebenswert wäre, bestimmte Themen auch im News-Bereich zu behandeln, zu thematisieren. Dafür haben sich damals wenigstens zwei Mädels eingesetzt und es geschafft, dass sich das LO wenigstens hier im Forumsbereich etabliert hat und es wurde auch durch sie moderiert. Leider können sie dies nicht mehr...

Wieso das Ganze? Wer von den Damen hier liest regelmäßig die News-Berichte, in denen es ständig um neue Trailraketen und Bikes geht, die ein Ottonormalverbraucher garnicht mehr beherrschen kann, da sie immer länger und flacher werden? Da fokusiert doch das IBC selbst auf Themen, die immer nur noch in eine Richtung gehen. Sie haben es doch selbst in der Hand, um welche Themen es gehen soll und könnte - hätten eigentlich schon längst die Möglichkeit dazu gehabt, nur nie wahrgenommen. Warum nicht???
Welche Themen sind denn jetzt wirklich soooo frauenspezifisch, dass sie im Newsbereich gesondert behandelt werden müssten?

Habt ihr Euch mal an den Kommentaren beteiligt und Eure Meinung dazu geschrieben? Lest ihr die Kommentare auch nur ansatzweise? Würdet ihr es mit Eurem Nickname tun, wenn z.B mal ein frauenspezifisches Thema wie "Menstruation" (nur als Beispiel, weil es hier angesprochen wurde) behandelt werden würde? Dieser Bereich wird und kann kommentiert werden und wird es auch sehr oft, nicht immer sachlich und kontruktiv - muss den Damen schon bewußt sein!!! 

Ganz ehrlich, für mich gibt es Themen, die gehören einfach nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich und nicht weil ich irgendwie konservativ eingestellt bin - bin Krankenschwester, mir ist fast nichts fremd und habe auch durchaus Verständnis für solche Fragen. 

Alle anderen Themen bewegen sich im Allgemeinen doch in Bereichen, die alle bikenden Menschen interessieren.
Das Forum gibt tausende Threads her, in denen ich mich, auch als Frau, mit Informationen, Ratschlägen rund ums Bike etc. versorgen kann - und ja, ich habe dort noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Auf eine Anfrage hin, ob es nicht möglich wäre, im Bikemarktbereich wenigstens einen Filter für Bekleidung und Gebrauchtrahmen, -räder für Kleine zu schaffen, sind wir des Platzes verwiesen worden - aber Händler können sich da en masse tummeln und bekommen einen Filter. Sind eben zahlende Gäste... 

Mein Vorschlag für ein neues, innovatives Forum: IBC werbefrei - Werbung nur von, mit und für User! 

Und jetzt zerreißt mich!!! Bin dann mal wech, mein Ding ist dieses Formatbestreben eben nicht.
Mir ist im Grunde völlig Wurscht, wer für wen über was schreibt. Soviel zum Thema Toleranz...


----------



## Bettina (14. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Wer von den Damen hier liest regelmäßig die News-Berichte, in denen es ständig um neue Trailraketen und Bikes geht, die ein Ottonormalverbraucher garnicht mehr beherrschen kann, da sie immer länger und flacher werden?


Vielleicht ist genau das der Grund weshalb nun versucht werden soll, uns zum Newsbereich zu locken.
Ich gebe zu, ich schau da fast nie rein  Da ist mir zu viel Vokabular wie 'geil', 'Rakete', 'ballern' etc. Ich bin Pazifist, da spricht mich das nicht an 



lucie schrieb:


> völlig Wurscht


Achtung, es gibt hier auch Vegetarier


----------



## Blossom7207 (14. Januar 2018)

missisK schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass es deutlich mehr Artikel von Frauen oder auch über Frauen oder Tests für frauenspezifische Produkte geben könnte. Ich freue mich auch, dass in vielen Printmagazinen Platz geschaffen wird für solche Themen.
> Selbst wenn dabei Klischees bedient werden, was ist dabei?
> Es gibt doch Unterschiede: in den Bedürfnissen beim Biken, in der Erzählweise eines Abenteuers, im Erlernen neuer Fahrtechniken. Dabei geht es gar nicht darum diese Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten und zu sagen:" so ist das bei Frauen und so ist das bei Männern" sondern einfach nur das Angebot an solchen Themen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das kann dann jeder der möchte lesen oder es sein lassen.
> Es geht hier doch darum solche Artikel in den News zu platzieren also breiter zu streuen und nicht im LO Forum oder einem andern Forum im kleinen Kreis zu besprechen, oder?
> ...



Genau das empfinde ich auch so.  Mir ginge es darum Frauen einfach sichtbarer zu machen.  Weil es doch nun mal einfach oft so ist,  das vor allem junge Menschen Hobbys wählen,  in denen sie Vorbilder des gleichen Geschlechts präsentiert bekommen.  (Das gilt übrigens für beide Geschlechter: Ich kenne sehr begabte Jungs,  die mit dem Ballett aufgehört haben,  weil das unmännlich ist.  Und junge Mädchen,  dir mit Leidenschaft Fussball spielten,  bis sie oft genug gehört haben,  dass Frauenfußball doof und überhaupt ist.) Wenn sich durch mehr Formate mit weiblicher Beteiligung neue weibliche Talente fürs Mtben finden lassen, wäre das nicht toll?
Und für alle die schon tief genug in der Bikeszene drin sind um das nicht mehr zu benötigen ist es doch auch kein Problem,  wenn es gut gemachte Formate für Frauen gibt.
Bei den Womanrides,  die wir mit unserem Verein immer mal wieder veranstalten,  erlebe ich durch aus,  dass eigene Formate gerne angenommen werden und da wirklich ein Empowerment statt findet.



scylla schrieb:


> Schaust du wirklich darauf, welches Geschlecht der Autor eines Test/Erfahrungsberichts hat und fühlst dich dann je nach Geschlecht mehr oder weniger angesprochen?



Ich fühle mich tatsächlich von Berichten mit Bildern von bikenden Frauen stärker angesprochen. Für mich wäre es also tatsächlich interessant wenn Frauen stärker repräsentiert wären.



lucie schrieb:


> Schon komisch, woher gerade jetzt die Bestrebungen für dieses Format kommen.



Vielleicht weil jetzt jemand da ist, der es machen will und kann? 



lucie schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch mal an den Kommentaren beteiligt und Eure Meinung dazu geschrieben? Lest ihr die Kommentare auch nur ansatzweise? Würdet ihr es mit Eurem Nickname tun, wenn z.B mal ein frauenspezifisches Thema wie "Menstruation" (nur als Beispiel, weil es hier angesprochen wurde) behandelt werden würde? Dieser Bereich wird und kann kommentiert werden und wird es auch sehr oft, nicht immer sachlich und kontruktiv - muss den Damen schon bewußt sein!!!


Tatsächlich wüßte ich nicht,  warum ich über dieses Thema nicht im öffentlichen Raum sprechen sollte. 

Es soll doch niemand was weg genommen werden,  niemand will das LO schwächen.
Es geht einfach um ein zusätzliches Angebot,  dass Jeder/Jede nutzen kann,  wie er/sie möchte.  Ich sehe nicht was daran jetzt so schlecht ist.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2018)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil jetzt jemand da ist, der es machen will und kann?




... vielleicht, weil dann mehr Klicks generiert werden und damit dann auch (noch) mehr Werbung platziert werden kann?

Woher sonst das plötzliche Interesse? Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt 



Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Es soll doch niemand was weg genommen werden, niemand will das LO schwächen.



... ich glaube nicht, dass jemand das LO schwächen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2018)

Man kann zu dem Thema ja stehen wie man will, aber Verschwörungstheorien find ich irgendwie generell nicht so knülle.
Vielleicht meint Jana es ja auch einfach nur gut, oder fand die Idee mit dem Format gut?


----------



## missisK (14. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube man darf das nicht vermengen. Was Jana machen möchte, ist, zumindest verstehe ich das so, informative Unterhaltung. Und ich hab da Interesse dran.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2018)

Ich verirr mich vielleicht einmal im Jahr in den News-Bereich. Das ist nicht meine Anlaufstelle.

Aber für manch andere besteht anscheinend doch Bedarf  dann sind wir mal gespannt, was Jana da auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> Ich würde mit 3 Fragen starten, die ihr mir in eurer Thread-Antwort beatnworten könnt. Jeweils zwei werden ausgelost und gemeinsam mit anderen Antworten verschiedenster Frauen aus der MTB-Welt in einen Artikel gepackt.



Tombola? Sollen Fragen oder die Antworten ausgelost werden? Wer sind "verschiedenste Frauen aus der MTB-Welt" und woher kommen sie? Alles bissl komisch und unverständlich formuliert...(für mich - bin schon alt und tüdelig, mir muss man/frau alles genaustens erklären).

Für mich stellt sich das alles so dar, als sollen hierbei nicht die Interessen der IBC-Userinnen repräsentiert, sondern nur ein Bruchteil ihrer Meinungen als nettes Beiwerk für diverse Artikel wiedergegeben werden. Dies wäre weder förderlich, innovativ noch repräsentativ. Aber vielleicht reime ich mir da gerade eine neue Verschwörungstheorie zusammen,
aber Janas Text läßt schon ziemlich viel Interpretationsspielraum zu...

Bin gespannt, wohin die Reise geht. 

...ach ja, schon vergessen, bin ja raus...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2018)

Wenn ausgelost wird, bist du schon mitten drin in der Verlosung 

aber genau das ist mir auch ein bißchen aufgestoßen


----------



## Blossom7207 (15. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Tombola? Sollen Fragen oder die Antworten ausgelost werden? Wer sind "verschiedenste Frauen aus der MTB-Welt" und woher kommen sie? Alles bissl komisch und unverständlich formuliert...(für mich - bin schon alt und tüdelig, mir muss man/frau alles genaustens erklären).
> 
> Für mich stellt sich das alles so dar, als sollen hierbei nicht die Interessen der IBC-Userinnen repräsentiert, sondern nur ein Bruchteil ihrer Meinungen als nettes Beiwerk für diverse Artikel wiedergegeben werden. Dies wäre weder förderlich, innovativ noch repräsentativ. Aber vielleicht reime ich mir da gerade eine neue Verschwörungstheorie zusammen,
> aber Janas Text läßt schon ziemlich viel Interpretationsspielraum zu...
> ...



Da bin ich wiederum bei dir.  
Das bis jetzt beschriebene Format erscheint mir jetzt auch nicht so als ob es ne echte Bereicherung wäre. 
Deshalb fühlte ich mich auch nicht berufen,  die Fragen zu beantworten. Wenn ich mir die Mühe mache und vernünftig formulierte Antworten schreibe,  will ich nicht hinterher dankbar sein müssen,  dass das Losglück mir hold war.  

Mir ging es aber tatsächlich darum,  dass ich durchaus Bedarf für gut gemachten Content von und mit Frauen sehe.  

Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2018)

Abseits der "Frauen-Frage" und Verschwörungstheorien könnte das von Jana angedachte Format ja auch einfach nur der Versuch sein, einen zwangsläufigen Konflikt zu umgehen:
Befragt man nur Profi-Damen ist der Vorwurf nicht weit, dass der Content an den Bedürfnissen und Interessen der normalen Leserinnen vorbei geht.
Wählt man gezielt Antworten von Userinnen aus, könnten die nicht ausgewählten beleidigt sein nach dem Motto "warum die und nicht ich?", oder man würde sich dem Vorwurf aussetzen tendentiös ausgewählt zu haben.
Das Los wäre halt eine unparteiische Lösung normale Userinnen einzubeziehen.

Ich kann daher den gewählten Ansatz schon irgendwie verstehen und glaube nicht, dass das was damit zu tun hat, Werbung platzieren zu wollen oder ähnliches, auch wenn ich es ebenfalls für nicht besonders glücklich halte.
Wenn man unbedingt so ein "Format" haben will, würde ich generell Umfragen/Statistiken für einen besseren Weg halten, die Interessen und Bedürfnisse von Userinnen mit einzubeziehen. Damit könnte man wirklich ein Meinungsspektrum repräsentieren und es wäre nicht nur "nett" zu lesendes Gelaber das niemandem einen Erkenntnisgewinn bringt.
Zum Beispiel die immer wiederkehrende Frage nach Rädern mit "Frauen-Geometrien" würde mir da sofort einfallen als konstruktives Beispiel. Da könnte man wirklich mal eine Erkenntnis draus ziehen, ob sowas wirklich benötigt wird und in welche Richtung sowas gehen sollte, wenn man eine Umfrage unter normalen Hobby-Bikerinnen machen würde. Garnieren könnte man das ja dann mit einem Interview mit einem Hersteller solcher Bikes, um zu beleuchten, was die sich dazu denken. Wenn das in den News auftaucht, würden vielleicht sogar ein paar Hersteller darauf anspringen und könnten Input daraus ziehen, was ihren Kundinnen wirklich wichtig ist. Sowas könnte ich mir wirklich als positive Bereicherung vorstellen.
Den Aufwand sowas zu erstellen, die Frage ob genügend Leute teilnehmen würden um eine brauchbare Statistik zu erstellen, und die Fragen um die es da gehen könnte, mal außen vor, das würde sich schon finden, wenn es einem wirklich am Herzen liegt, die Interessen einer Gruppe positiv zu repräsentieren.

Dass ein Redakteur will, dass möglichst viele Leute einen Artikel lesen, ist ja auch irgendwie was völlig normales. Ein Bäcker will ja auch seine Brötchen verkaufen.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Wenn man unbedingt so ein "Format" haben will, würde ich generell Umfragen/Statistiken für einen besseren Weg halten, die Interessen und Bedürfnisse von Userinnen mit einzubeziehen. Damit könnte man wirklich ein Meinungsspektrum repräsentieren und es wäre nicht nur "nett" zu lesendes Gelaber das niemandem einen Erkenntnisgewinn bringt.
> Zum Beispiel die immer wiederkehrende Frage nach Rädern mit "Frauen-Geometrien" würde mir da sofort einfallen als konstruktives Beispiel. Da könnte man wirklich mal eine Erkenntnis draus ziehen, ob sowas wirklich benötigt wird und in welche Richtung sowas gehen sollte, wenn man eine Umfrage unter normalen Hobby-Bikerinnen machen würde. Garnieren könnte man das ja dann mit einem Interview mit einem Hersteller solcher Bikes, um zu beleuchten, was die sich dazu denken. Wenn das in den News auftaucht, würden vielleicht sogar ein paar Hersteller darauf anspringen und könnten Input daraus ziehen, was ihren Kundinnen wirklich wichtig ist. Sowas könnte ich mir wirklich als positive Bereicherung vorstellen.
> Den Aufwand sowas zu erstellen, die Frage ob genügend Leute teilnehmen würden um eine brauchbare Statistik zu erstellen, und die Fragen um die es da gehen könnte, mal außen vor, das würde sich schon finden, wenn es einem wirklich am Herzen liegt, die Interessen einer Gruppe positiv zu repräsentieren.
> 
> Dass ein Redakteur will, dass möglichst viele Leute einen Artikel lesen, ist ja auch irgendwie was völlig normales. Ein Bäcker will ja auch seine Brötchen verkaufen.




Hallo @Jana 
Scylla´s Idee find ich sehr gut. Da würde ich auch mal im News-Bereich vorbeischauen.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Januar 2018)

Gern lese ich auch in den MtB-News, wenn es die Zeit zulässt und sehe sie als Unterhaltung und kleine Bereicherung (vor allen Dingen die Hausbesuche der Firmen) am Rande vieler Dinge ums MtB, allerdings nicht als "Bibel" wie es manche Leser halten, wenn man allein schaut mit welcher Hingabe, Zeit, Emotion die Leser z.B. Muschis Kolumne zerreissen, das scheint mitunter wahrlich eine Lebensaufgabe zu sein...
Drum glaube ich auch, daß ein Frauenkapitel in den New ziemlich anspruchsvoll sein könnte, um es mal so zu nennen.
Sollen sich dort Userinnen zu Wort melden? Na dann "Gute Nacht", denn sobald eine(r) aus den eigenen Reihen Mut dafür faßt, schmeißt er/sie sich den unzufriedenen Lesern, die meist zuviel freie Zeit haben, zum Fraß vor - dann bitte noch das Thema Monatsblutung oder so  

Schön wäre es von Jena etwas mehr zu ihren Plänen zu schreiben, denn soweit ich es verstanden habe, soll es ja ein regelmäßiger Beitrag werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo @Jana,

du merkst, dein Post sorgt für Gesprächsstoff - das Thema interessiert einige von uns. Für dich ist das gerade DIE Gelegenheit, mit uns zu reden, uns vielleicht noch mehr über deine Ideen und Motivation zu erzählen. Vielleicht magst du diese Gelegenheit nutzen.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frauentreff-1-was-war-dein-groesstes-abenteuer.864967/


----------



## Mausoline (29. Januar 2018)

Ich hab jetzt schnell nur die Bilder und den Inhalt angeschaut ......

Hmmm  irgendwie scheint die @Jana kein so großes Interesse an  unserem LO zu haben


----------



## murmel04 (29. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schnell nur die Bilder und den Inhalt angeschaut ......
> 
> Hmmm  irgendwie scheint die @Jana kein so großes Interesse an  unserem LO zu haben



Zumindest 1 der Bilder deckt das Klischees voll ab.

Mausi gebe dir recht, es hat nicht wirklich interessiert was wir ihr versucht haben zu sagen, schade


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Januar 2018)

murmel04 schrieb:


> es hat nicht wirklich interessiert was wir ihr versucht haben zu sagen, schade


Mich ärgert das. Auch dass sie hier im Fred nie wieder aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Januar 2018)

So zynisch es auch klingen mag: mich überrascht es überhaupt nicht, dass der Feedback von den LO-Damen auf taube Ohren stiess. Wir sind hier halt keine Marketing- und Modeopfer, die sich irgendwas vorschreiben lassen, sondern selbstbewusste und radkundige Frauen, die wissen, was sie wollen, und wenn sie es mal nicht wissen, lassen sie sich von Gleichgesinnten hier im Forum (oder beim LO-Treffen) beraten.
Und was die Storys in dem Frauentreff angeht: lauter Hobbybikerinnen, wie du und ich . Hätte die Jana nach dem grössten Abenteuer hier gefragt, hätte sie wirklich interessante Geschichten sammeln können (gell, @Mausoline ), nur halt nicht so schön marketingtechnisch verwertbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe durchaus damit gerechnet, dass mit derartigen Artikeln im News-Bereich die Messlatte der Abenteuer und im Weiteren auch der anderen Themen recht hoch gehängt wird und dass in  diesem Format auch garnicht wirklich die Meinungen und Erfahrungen der breiten Masse wiedergegeben werden soll - wäre ja oft nicht so reißerisch und spektakulär.

Eben höher, schneller, weiter...

Den abgedruckten Abenteuerberichten von z.T. bei Bikefirmen tätigen bzw. von Bikefirmen gesponsorten Damen kann ich persönlich auch nichts abgewinnen, sagt absolut nichts über die Personen selbst aus und der ganze Artikel wirkt eben einfach nur so dahingeklatscht - ein paar professionelle Fotos dazu, einen "Dreizeiler", fertsch. Für mich keine Glanzleistung und ein ziemlich schlechter Einstieg.

Irgendwie erinnert mich die ganze Aufmachung an meine lang zurückliegende Schulzeit: "Heute schreibt ihr mal einen Aufsatz über Euer schönstes Ferienerlebnis."  - nur eben ohne wunderschöne hochauflösende Pixelschlacht (gab's damals leider noch nicht).
Etwa auf diesem Niveau bewegt sich für mich das Abgedruckte.

Mal sehen, vielleicht wird's besser. Ich glaube es ja nicht. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2018)

Seht es doch ma so:



Jana schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Ladies Only Forum, ich brauche eure Unterstützung!



Sie hat um unsere Unterstützung gebeten, die hat sie nicht bekommen. Den Artikel muss sie bringen, sonst gibt es kein Geld (ja, ich weiss, Verschwörungstheorie), also macht sie es eben ohne uns.

Davon mal ab, finde ich den Artikel mal richtig gut. Deckt doch voll die breite Masse der fahrradfahrenden Frauen ab. In Alaska, La Reunion, Lake District - ha, war ich überall schon.  Wasser und Licht habe ich auch schon mal vergessen. Eingeladen war ich auch schon mal, zwar nicht zum Heliskiing, aber egal. Downhillmeisterin bin ich sowieso  und Rennen in WeitWeitWegLändern fahr ich regelmässig. (Achtung, kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten)

Ansonsten liest sich der Bericht (für mich) eher wie eine Darstellung von Firmen, die beweisen wollen, das sie Frauen eingestellt haben und was mit Sponsoring so alles möglich ist. (Bezahlen wir das alles nicht irgendwie mit?)

Naja, Klicks eben ....


----------



## LeaLoewin (25. Februar 2018)

@Jana deine Idee ist nett aber ein bisschen am Ziel vorbei.
Wäre doch schon nett genug wenn jemand aus der Redaktion sich darum kümmert, die Augen nach content von den Fahrerinnen aufzuhalten ... Wenn ein Herr Fabio Wibmer ein neues Video raus bringt, dann ist das immer ein riesen Aufhänger.
Hannah Barnes hat sich immer mal wieder schöne clips, aber mit  ner ganz anderen Handschrift, die mich halt mehr anspricht.
... Sucht doch einfach mal nach entsprechenden Videos, probiert evtl ein Interview zu bebekommen.
Das bietet Abwechslung ohne gleich irgendwelche cliches zu bedienen.

Alternativ würden sich sicher einige Mädels freuen wenn ihr mal ein Mädels testival organisiert... Dann habt ihr danach auch was zu schreiben und könnt z.b. Mal hersteller einladen Vergleichsräder mit unterschiedlichen Fahrwerkstunings mitzubringen sowie Mädelsmodelle.  Dann könnte Frau mal erfahren was hype ist oder was bringt... Zum ausprobieren mal auf die Räder der anderen zu springen bringt ja nicht viel, wenn die anderen doch meist eher jungs sind.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frauentreff-2-was-ist-dir-an-deinem-bike-besonders-wichtig.867406


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

@Jana
ich schreib es lieber mal hier 
Das, was gerade in den Kommentaren zu deinem "Frauentreff #2" passiert, ist genau das, was wir versucht haben, dir im Vorfeld zu sagen.
Beide Artikel bestehen für mein Empfinden bisher aus ziemlich belanglosem "Gelaber", das keine tiefere Erkenntnis birgt und auch nichts speziell anspricht. Zumindest kann ich dem keine Erkenntnis und auch keine Freude beim Lesen abgewinnen, dazu hängen die Interview-Fetzen zu sehr in der Luft. Die Frage, die im zweiten Artikel angesprochen wurde, würde mich z.B. in einem umfassenden Rider-Profil interessieren, in der ein besonders herausragender Biker/Bikerin vorgestellt und interviewed wird. In zwei Sätzen pro nicht näher bekannter Fahrerin abgehandelt nehme ich es zur Kenntnis, zucke mit den Schultern und denke mir "ja und...?"
Wie du ja bereits anmerktest, wolltest du ja explizit Fragen stellen, die geschlechtsneutral sind. Das ist dir auch gelungen. Ebenso sind die Antworten geschlechtsneutral. Soweit so gut. Wenn solche geschlechtsneutralen Fragen und Antworten allerdings dann unter einem Gender-Mäntelchen daher kommen, wie es der Titel "Frauentreff" ja sehr deutlich macht, dann ruft das Verwunderung hervor. Man fragt sich, was das jetzt mit "Frauen" zu tun hat, und warum das für Frauen so besonders sein soll... und just in dem Moment, in dem man sich das fragt, ist man schon sehr nah an der Klischee-Sexismus-Schublade dran, in der man es dann auch unwillkürlich verstauen will, aus Mangel an anderen Erklärungen für die seltsame Verquickung von geschlechtsspezifischer Anrede und geschlechtsneutralen Fragen/Antworten. Genau diese Verwunderung ist es dann auch, die sich in den Kommentaren wiederspiegelt, die ja großteils gelöscht wurden. Ich erkenne bei den meisten Kommentaren übrigens keinen Sexismus, sondern eher Sarkasmus . Ich hatte sowas in der Art bereits befürchtet, als du umrissen hattest, was du planst. Nun ist es eben so gekommen.

Ich denke wenn du offen bist, würden sich hier einige Ladies durchaus Mühe geben wollen, um Vorschläge zu machen, wie man das beim nächsten Artikel besser machen könnte um eben nicht genau die Klischee-Ecke zu bedienen in der es nun unabsichtlich aber vorhersehbar gelandet ist


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> @Jana
> ich schreib es lieber mal hier
> Das, was gerade in den Kommentaren zu deinem "Frauentreff #2" passiert, ist genau das, was wir versucht haben, dir im Vorfeld zu sagen.
> Beide Artikel bestehen für mein Empfinden bisher aus ziemlich belanglosem "Gelaber", das keine tiefere Erkenntnis birgt und auch nichts speziell anspricht. Zumindest kann ich dem keine Erkenntnis und auch keine Freude beim Lesen abgewinnen, dazu hängen die Interview-Fetzen zu sehr in der Luft. Die Frage, die im zweiten Artikel angesprochen wurde, würde mich z.B. in einem umfassenden Rider-Profil interessieren, in der ein besonders herausragender Biker/Bikerin vorgestellt und interviewed wird. In zwei Sätzen pro nicht näher bekannter Fahrerin abgehandelt nehme ich es zur Kenntnis, zucke mit den Schultern und denke mir "ja und...?"
> ...


+1 !

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jana (12. März 2018)

Liebe @scylla

Erstmal: danke für dein Feedback! Zuerst möchte ich dazu sagen: Es ist nicht unabsichtlich dazu gekommen. Titel, Frage und Format sind von vorn bis hinten bewusst gewählt. Das zu erklären, dauert zu lange, also kürzen wir das ab und stellen fest: es ist für euch scheinbar nicht der passende Weg. Also nächster Versuch. Ich bin offen für alles.

Was glaube ich trotz mehreren Aufforderungen nicht angekommen ist: Es geht mir darum, etwas *anzufangen*. Das muss nicht perfekt, das muss nicht 100% richtig sein und schon gar nicht jedem gefallen, sondern es geht mir darum, einfach anzufangen. Denn meiner Meinung nach muss man irgendwo anfangen, um sich von diesem Standpunkt aus weiterzuentwickeln. 

Für Geschichten, die in die Richtung gehen, wie du sie beschreibst. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ist nur eins von vielen Projekten an denen ich täglich arbeite, also habe ich auch nicht die Zeit, ein Konzept zu finden, das jedem perfekt passt. Deswegen wiederhole ich mich hier nochmal, falls das noch nicht angekommen ist: Ich bin offen für jede Idee, jeden Artikelvorschlag, jedes Format. Bikechecks. Geschichten. Mit Labels, ohne Labels. Schlagt mir was vor. Ich freue mich!


----------



## lucie (12. März 2018)

@Jana
Ich glaube, Du zäumst das Bike hier irgendwie von hinten auf. Das Konzept/Konstrukt und die Themen sollten schon von Dir kommen.
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Damen hier Deine Arbeit machen, schließlich verdienst Du Dein Geld damit, nicht die User hier im Forumsbereich. Sich in den Sessel zurückzulehnen, auf Vorschläge, Ideen zu warten und sich dann das Beste herauszusuchen, um es dann als eigenes Format im News-Bereich in die böse Männerwelt zu posten, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz der richtige Weg.

Obwohl, wenn Du meine Arbeit machen würdest, könnte ich mir das ja glatt noch mal überlegen... 

Wenn Du hier im LO mal so ein wenig quer liest, solltest Du zumindest einen Eindruck davon bekommen haben, wo hier die Prioritäten liegen. Hier sind keine Profis vertreten, es sind meist Frauen, die diesen Sport als ihr Hobby ansehen und die es wahrscheinlich maximal nur tangiert, weniger interessiert, was einer *Kathi Kuypers – Redakteurin & Trek Gravity Girl, **Kirsten Brodersen – Unit Sales Director Motorpresse, Sophie Knechtl – Sportwissenschaftlerin *etc. an ihren Bikes wichtig ist, zumal keine ihrer Aussagen irgendwelche frauenspezifischen Themen aufgegriffen haben.

Die Antworten hätten eben auch Männer geben können, weswegen ich schon einmal geschrieben habe, dass ich keine große Veranlassung darin sehe, ein geschlechtsspezifisches Format im News-Bereich zu platzieren.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2018)

Ich will mal nicht so sein, schließlich habe ich den Punkt mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen ja auch auf den Tisch gebracht 

Also mein Senf z.B. zum aktuellen Artikel:
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass es einen frauenspezifischen Bezug einer geschlechtsneutralen Frage aufzeigen soll, und rein die interviewten Frauen zur Sprache kommen sollen. Bei diesen Grundvoraussetzungen hätte ich die Interview-Fragen z.B. so aufgezogen:
1. Frage: nenne einen Punkt der dir an deinem Bike besonders wichtig ist?
2. Frage: warum ist genau das für dich so wichtig (Bezug zu den Fahrgewohnheiten und den körperlichen Voraussetzungen).
3. Frage: glaubst du, dass sich deine Vorlieben in dem von dir genannten Punkt von dem deiner männlichen Kollegen unterscheiden und warum/warum nicht?

Schon hätte das ganze mehr inhaltlichen Gehalt und Erkenntnisgewinn für das werte Publikum, und der Bogen zum frauenspezifischen Thema ("Frauenfrage") wäre gespannt ohne dabei den interviewten Damen "ins Wort zu fallen" oder den Interview-Charakter des Formats zu verlieren.

Weiterführende Ideen:

Wenn du im Ladies-Only mal die letzten Themen durchgehst, wirst du schnell auf eine Lenkerbreiten-Umfrage stoßen. Da fand ich z.B. sehr spannend, die unterschiedlichen Ansichten zu lesen, und ich war auch überrascht, wie breite Lenker teilweise von sehr kleinen Personen gefahren werden. Die Lenkerbreite war auch in deinem aktuellen Artikel bei den interviewten Damen ein Thema. Das ließe sich tiefschürfender aufgreifen und in einem erst mal geschlechtsneutralen Tech-Artikel zum Thema "optimale Lenkergeometrie in Bezug auf Körpergröße und Fahrstil" verwursten, in dem du zuerst allgemeine (sportmedizinische) Hintergründe beleuchtest. Einen geschlechtsspezifischen Touch bekommen könnte es durchaus gerne, indem man verschiedene Profi-Rider beiderlei Geschlechts und aus verschiedenen Bereichen des Bike-Sports, aber auch Hobby-Fahrer(innen) zu ihren Vorlieben der Lenkergeometrie zu Wort kommen lässt, und am Ende analysiert, ob es da Unterschiede zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gibt und wenn ja, welche das wären.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. März 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> @Jana
> wo hier die Prioritäten liegen. Hier sind keine Profis vertreten, es sind meist Frauen, die diesen Sport als ihr Hobby ansehen und die es wahrscheinlich maximal nur tangiert, weniger interessiert, was einer *Kathi Kuypers – *etc. an ihren Bikes wichtig ist,
> ...



Mich würde es jedoch schon interessieren was z.B. eine Profifahrerin oder eine Ingenieurin von der Firma xy zum Beispiel zu Fahrwerkseinstellung sagt. Und wenn die Profifahrein sagt, ich äußere meine Wünsche und mein Mechaniker stellt es dann passend ein - auch o.k.
Denn in meinem ambitioniert fahrenden (!) Umfeld, das stelle ich schon fest, sind die Technikinteressierten schon meist die Männer und weniger die Frauen, auch wenn sie Spaß an technischen Fahrzeugen haben, das schließt es ja nicht aus.
Nun wäre hier die Gelegenheit, daß Frauen, bedingt durch ihren Beruf, sich professionell mit ihrem Rad und dessen Einstellungen auseinandersetzen dürfen/müssen, sich dazu äußern.
Mich würde das interessieren, genauso wenn sich Männer dazu äußern, am Besten Männer, die ein ähnliches Gewicht, ähnliche Körperkraft haben und somit meine Wünsche ans Mtb gut verstehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. März 2018)

Wenn wir schon bei Vorschlägen sind, fände ich folgendes Thema sachlich analysiert sehr interessant:

Wie sieht die Realität bei den (Profi)Damen vs die (Profi)Herren bzgl. des Gewichtsverhältnisses Fahrer(in) : Bike aus.

Ich finde es immer amüsant im Forum die Leichtbaufreds zu lesen, in denen 80/90kg Männer diskutieren, ob sie noch 30g am Rad sparen können. Nur wie leicht müßte denn eigentlich ein gleichwertiges Bike für eine Fahrerinnen mit 55/60 kg Kampfgewicht sein? Und wären die Damen damit eventuell schneller, oder macht das gar keinen so großen Unterschied? 
Denn aus der anderen Sicht - in der Abfahrt sorgt mehr Masse für mehr Beschleunigung den Berg runter. Ich sehe das immer, wenn ich mit Männern fahre. Selbst mit treten habe ich gegen rollende Herren manchmal schlicht keine Chance, weil meine Hangabtriebskraft einfach zu klein ist  

Und vielleicht lernen dann so manche Foristen, dass es wenig bringt für die Freundin ein günstiges (=meist schwereres) Bike aufzubauen, damit die Freundin mal mitfährt - wobei es, wer kann es ihr verübeln, meist bei diesem einem mal bleibt. Und verstehen vielleicht auch besser, warum ich immer so lange den Berg hoch brauche


----------



## MissesDee (13. März 2018)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Scylla an! 

Mir persönlich wäre es sympatischer (ganz allgemein, nicht nur hier), wenn Frauen einfach natürlich präsent sind, ohne Rosa-Seiten oder Separationsbewegungen und Frauentreff. Ich finde, das unterstreicht - oder kreiert sogar - eher diese "Randgruppen"-Wahrnehmung.
... dieses "wir sind ja so anders und brauchen unsere eigene Ecke" und es muss immer auch gleich extra mit "Achtung eine Frau" hervor gehoben werden, am besten noch mit viel lila und rosa und wehenden langen Haaren ... 

Einfach ganz normal mehr Beiträge von und über Frauen - aber nicht nur über "Frauenthemen".
Mehr Beiträge von RedakteurInnen, TesterInnen, Berichte von RacerInnen, interssante PersonInnen aus Industrie und Szene, (neue) Produkte für Frauen, von Frauen, usw. .... Es gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten die "weiblichen Seiten" des MTB-Sports ins Froum zu streuen!


----------



## lucie (13. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Denn in meinem ambitioniert fahrenden (!) Umfeld, das stelle ich schon fest, sind die Technikinteressierten schon meist die Männer und weniger die Frauen, auch wenn sie Spaß an technischen Fahrzeugen haben, das schließt es ja nicht aus.



Ja und woran liegt das? Daran, dass man es ihnen verbietet, sich mit der Technik eigenständig und autodidaktisch zu beschäftigen?
Oder wohl eher daran, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Frauen vielleicht schlichtweg einfach nicht im Detail dafür interessiert?

Es wird doch hier im Forum auch keine Frau, die in den entsprechenden Threads technische Fragen stellt, total zerrissen.

Bei den meisten hier befragten Damen handelt es sich bisher hauptsächlich um Damen, denen ein gewisser "Makel" anhaftet:
sie schleifen z.T. schon irgendwie ein Werbebanner hinter sich her. Da helfen leider auch keine Werbeblocker, sondern nur konsequentes Überlesen, zumal die Aussagen einfach auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse gebracht haben und nichts beinhalten, was nicht ohnehin hier im Forum schon zig Mal durchgekaut wurde.

Konstruktiver *Gedankenaustausch* und mehr Erklärungen, welche Einstellungen sich auf welche Fahreigenschaften auswirken, Tipps, welche Komponenten (Bremshebel, -griffe für kleine Hände bzw. für geringere Handkräfte, sinnvolle Rahmengrößen, Laufradgrößen für kleinere Personen für die jeweiligen Einsatzzwecke...) sich positiv auf das Bikewohlgefühl auswirken könnten, wäre auch mal aus der Sicht der Profis und Vertreterinnen diverser Hersteller interessant gewesen. Aber, sorry, dieses oberflächliche Gewäsch der Befragten ist einfach schwer zu ertragen und nicht einmal informativ.
Dabei würden vielleicht auch einmal Anregungen der Kunden/User gleich den Weg in die Konstruktionsbüros finden, siehe ICB 1.0, 2.0!!!
Es ist ja eben auch völlig bekloppt, jedes Jahr neue Modelle rauszuwerfen, anstatt ein Produkt erst einmal beim Hersteller und nicht beim Kunden reifen zu lassen.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2018)

Es liegt natürlich am mangelnden Technikinteresse, macht ja auch nix, Jeder wie er mag.
Und um gleich mit einem weiteren Klischee aufzuräumen, die ambitionierten Bikerinnen welche ich kenne und die sich nicht für Technik interessieren, bekommen von ihren Männern gleichwertige und passende Bikes "hingestellt" und nicht alten ausrangierten Schrott der Partner, eine aus unserer Bikegruppe, die fast täglich Mtb fährt, sagte neulich: "Och, Morgen muß ich wieder mit in den Radladen XY weil ich ein neues Rad bekommen soll." An ihrem mit viel Liebe zusammengestellten Bike befinden sich z.B. dann Flatpedale von Reset mit Titanachse usw.

Und genau wie Du habe ich in den MtB-News den belanglosen Gehalt der meisten Aussagen in dem Artikel bedauert, da war ja eine Ingenieurin von Ghost dabei, sie wird doch mehr zu sagen haben als den stereotypen Satz im Artikel.
Dieser Gedankenaustausch könnte aber genauso mit Männern aus der Bikeindustrie erfolgen, als ich damals mein Bionicon kaufte, konnte man ausführlich mit dem Konstrukteur vom Evo reden und sogar mit ihm zusammen auf Probefahrt gehen, das war klasse!


----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2018)

Mir fällt grad ein, sorry, etwas offtopic. Ist ca. 30 Jahre her und ich wollte mir ein neues eigenes Auto kaufen und ich hatte mich gut informiert und entsprechend feste Vorstellungen. Bin in eins der größten Autohäuser in der Gegend und hab die Schaufel voll auf die Stirn bekommen. Antwort vom Verkäufer auf meinen Wunsch "ich hab da so ein schönes rotes Auto da, das paßt doch zu so einer hübschen Frau wie Sie"        Ich nur eine Reaktion, Absatz kehrt und wech. Bin dann zu einem kleinen Händler und der hat mir bei der Übergabe meines Wunschautos noch die Türgriffe extra poliert...

... und jetzt holt eine Schreiberin genau solche Typen, also der mit dem roten Auto  mit einer Sondereinladung ab 

Bin ja gespannt, wies weiterläuft, ob sich was ändert


----------



## Votec Tox (14. März 2018)

Die von Dir geschilderte Situation kennen wir wohl alle, in meinem ersten Semester gabs am ersten Tag den Spruch vom Prof.:
"Glauben Sie ja nicht, daß sie hier als Frau Vorteile haben."
Später als Ingenieurin auf einem Messestand:
"Bringen Sie mir bitte einen Kaffee und wo ist denn ein Mitarbeiter vom Fach."
Einfach Weltklasse, muß man mit Humor tragen, und ich habe in einer wirklichen Männerdomäne studiert (3. Frau in der Geschichte der Hochschule in diesem Studiengang) und arbeite mit viel Freude überwiegend mit Männern und wenigen, dafür interssanten Frauen, zusammen und zu 99,9% für männliche Auftraggeber.

Im Autohaus habe ich schon das Gegenteil erlebt:
Großer Sternenpalast, mein damals 25 Jahre alter "Sternentraktor" in der Werkstatt, ich mit leckerem Essen und Getränken verwöhnt im Schauraum, da kommt der Werkstattchef und sagt:
"Wir haben Ihren G auf der Bühne und alles ausgebaut, wollen Sie mal gucken kommen?"
Klar, wollte ich und er erklärte mir dann in der Werkstatt alles genau. 




Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> ... und jetzt holt eine Schreiberin genau solche Typen, also der mit dem roten Auto  mit einer Sondereinladung ab
> ...


Den Satz mußt Du uns bitte erklären, zumindest ich verstehe ihn nicht.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Den Satz mußt Du uns bitte erklären, zumindest ich verstehe ihn nicht.



Ich bin mal so frei, weil ich das auch so sehe:
An inhaltlichem Gehalt massiv mangelnder Artikel + Frauenlabel = Klischee vom oberflächlichen dümmlichen Weibchen voll getroffen


----------



## Votec Tox (14. März 2018)

Alles klar, das mit den dünnen Antworten der Fachfrauen im Artikel schrieb ich ja auch schon.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Im Autohaus habe ich schon das Gegenteil erlebt:
> Großer Sternenpalast, mein damals 25 Jahre alter "Sternentraktor" in der Werkstatt, ich mit leckerem Essen und Getränken verwöhnt im Schauraum, da kommt der Werkstattchef und sagt:
> "Wir haben Ihren G auf der Bühne und alles ausgebaut, wollen Sie mal gucken kommen?"
> Klar, wollte ich und er erklärte mir dann in der Werkstatt alles genau.



War in der Werksniederlassung der Firma mit dem blau-/weissen Propeller im Logo in den späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts (für mich) normal. Ich hatte, mit Segen des Werkstattmeisters, jederzeit freien Zugang zum Werkstattbereich zwecks Befriedigung meiner Neugier. Die haben kein Schäubchen an meiner K 100 gewechselt, von dem ich nichts wusste. Und man bekam alles erklärt, was man wissen wollte.

Und heute? Sekretariat oder Bürgerbüro stellt nen Anrufer durch, man nimmt ab, was folgt ist zu 99% dies:

Ich hätte gerne mal jemanden von der Feuerwehr gesprochen. (Ach nee, hast du nicht hingehört, wie ich mich gerade gemeldet habe?)
Ja, was möchten Sie denn wissen?
Ja, können Sie mich nicht mit jemandem verbinden?
Nein. Sie wurden gerade mit der Feuerwehr verbunden. Was möchten Sie wissen?
Ja ist denn keiner da, mit dem ich mal sprechen kann?
Nein, nur diejenige, mit der sie gerade telefonieren. Keiner ist gerade zu Tisch. (Mann, mann, mann )

Meinen Kollegen passiert das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, weil ich das auch so sehe:
> An inhaltlichem Gehalt massiv mangelnder Artikel + Frauenlabel = Klischee vom oberflächlichen dümmlichen Weibchen voll getroffen



Danke 

Also auf der Baustelle hatte ich damals schon keinerlei Akzeptanzprobleme, das war ein gutes Miteinander  
In den letzten Jahren aber hab ich das schon öfters gedacht, das wir uns allgemein eher rückwärts bewegen  und dabei war das Ziel noch gar nicht erreicht


----------



## sommerfrische (14. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> dass wir uns allgemein eher rückwärts bewegen  und dabei war das Ziel noch gar nicht erreicht


Wenn man die MeToo-Debatte verfolgt, kann es keinen Zweifel daran geben, wie viel da noch im Argen liegt  Aber diese MeToo-Debatte könnte eben auch einiges verändern - damit meine ich jenseits von Belästigungen so Sachen wie Quote/Machtverteilung in Betrieben, Sprachregelungen etc. Es bewegt sich mE gerade mal wieder in die richtige Richtung, ich verfolge das sehr gespannt.

Zu Janas Frauentreff: mir kommt die Sache vor allem wie ein "billig" recherchierter Schnellschuss vor. Ursprünglich sollten ja 'wir' gratis Input/Content liefern. Und da das womöglich nicht so geklappt hat, kommen nun Funktionärinnen mit ziemlich nichtssagenden Statements zu Wort. Über die Fragen hat die Autorin vielleicht nicht sooo intensiv nachgedacht. Sagt sie ja selbst: sie hat noch andere Projekte.

Ich arbeite in der Medienbranche. So überflüsse Zeilen wie in dieser Frauenecke würden wir nicht veröffentlichen. Aber guter Inhalt kostet, und wer weiß, wie die Produktionsbedingungen für Jana sind.... Wer viel machen muss, hat für solche Projekte vielleicht zu wenig Zeit. Schade


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. März 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> [...]
> Was glaube ich trotz mehreren Aufforderungen nicht angekommen ist: Es geht mir darum, etwas *anzufangen*. Das muss nicht perfekt, das muss nicht 100% richtig sein und schon gar nicht jedem gefallen, sondern es geht mir darum, einfach anzufangen. Denn meiner Meinung nach muss man irgendwo anfangen, um sich von diesem Standpunkt aus weiterzuentwickeln.
> [...]



Ich hab lange überlegt, wie ich antworte.
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass man ein solches Thema "einfach mal anfängt", ohne ein wirkliches Konzept zu haben. Ein Konzept, das es jeder/jedem Recht macht, wird es nie geben, aber ein halbwegs durchdachtes sollte schon vorhanden sein.
Was ich mit "ein solches Thema" meine? Die Hervorhebung von Frauen ist eine Gratwanderung, finde ich. Einerseits sollen die Frauen als was Besonderes in der Bikerszene hervorgehoben werden, andererseits gibt es viele (Frauen und Männer), die nicht einsehen, warum Frauen anders sein sollten, als Männer. Die einen sehen Gleichberechtigung dann gegeben, _*wenn*_ es einen Extra-Frauenbereich gibt, die anderen wenn es _*keinen*_ gibt und Männlein und Weiblein gleich behandelt werden. Problematisch wird es auch dann, wenn Klischees bedient werden oder solche Extra-Bereiche oberflächlich bleiben - wie leider bei den meisten Antworten bei diesem Mal geschehen.

Ich als Bikerin würde mir wünschen, dass wenn schon ein solches Projekt geplant ist und sogar hier im LadiesOnly-Bereich nachgefragt wird, dann auch konstruktiv weitergearbeitet wird. Liebe @Jana , es ist schade, dass auf die zahlreichen Kommentare hier im Thread keine Antwort kam. Es wäre schön gewesen, du hättest kurz deinen Standpunkt geäußert. Im Gegenteil - du hast dich nicht mehr geäußert und der erste Artikel wurde auch nicht mehr (wie ursprünlgich mal angesagt) im Thread verlinkt (nicht von dir...). Das erweckt den Anschein, als ob dich die Kritiken derjenigen, die es betrifft, nicht interessiert und du diese ausblendest und einfach dein Ding durchziehst - halbgar. Du hättest vielleicht mit dem Start der Reihe warten und ein wenig mehr Feedback bekommen können.

Aber Sätze wie "Ich hab auch noch andere Projekte..." lassen mich daran zweifeln, ob du wirklich was (für alle Bikerinnen) erreichen willst, außer dich mit "Ich hab da ne eigene Rubrik." zu profilieren.
Sorry wenn das jetzt zu hart klingt und vielleicht nicht zutreffend ist - aber das ist der Eindruck, den ich bekommen habe. Ich lasse mich gerne durch konstruktive Antworten und Rückmeldungen eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## lucie (15. März 2018)

Jana schrieb:


> Was glaube ich trotz mehreren Aufforderungen nicht angekommen ist: Es geht mir darum, etwas *anzufangen*. Das muss nicht perfekt, das muss nicht 100% richtig sein und schon gar nicht jedem gefallen, sondern es geht mir darum, einfach anzufangen. Denn meiner Meinung nach muss man irgendwo anfangen, um sich von diesem Standpunkt aus weiterzuentwickeln.



@Jana "Einfach anfangen, *irgendwo* anfangen, um sich von diesem Standpunkt aus weiterzuentwickeln."

Hmmm, genau das ist der Punkt, der Standpunkt! Die Thematik, die Du in dem Format behandeln willst, verfrachtest Du mit Deinen bisherigen Artikeln ganau auf einen Standpunkt, der weit, weit zurückliegt. Man bekommt bei den Antworten und in Deinem "Artikelformat" echt das Gefühl, dass sich die Damen erst einmal vom Herd hervorwagen müssen, um sich emanzipatorisch ein neues Beschäftigungsfeld erkämpfen zu müssen.

Dabei haben sich die Frauen in der Bikewelt doch schon längst positioniert und etabliert (solche Damen hast Du ja selbst befragt, namentlich und mit dem jeweiligen Arbeitgeber in den "Artikeln" in Szene gesetzt). Auch hier im Forumsbereich haben die Frauen sich doch schon einen Stand geschaffen, der sich ja auch genau in diesem Fädchen hier deutlich erlesen lässt.

Darauf gilt es aufzubauen! Du hast es aber versäumt, genau zu recherchieren, hinzusehen, zu lesen und zu verstehen, dass Du ja garnicht beim Urschleim anfangen musst, sondern den Standpunkt 2018!!! als Basis nutzen kannst, damit eben nicht so ein klischeebehaftetes Format an den mitlesenden Frauen und Männern hier "verbrochen" wird.

Wider aller Vorwarnungen hier aus dem Forumsbereich hast Du einfach Dein Ding durchgezogen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Da musst Du dir schon den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass Du gerade mit dem Hinterrad Einiges umreißt, was Frau sich hier seit Jahren irgendwie aufgebaut hat. Und an Stelle der befragten Damen würde ich wahrscheinlich beim Lesen des "Artikels" vor Schreck die Hände von den funktionierenden Bremsen nehmen und diese über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen. Gut, einige von ihnen wird es freuen, dass noch mal "der Geist würfelt im Canyon zusammen mit Juliana um das Mitreisen im Trek, der sich langsam aber stetig auf die Markenbotschaft zubewegt" hier ins Forum gestreut wird. 

Gefühlvolles und konstruktives Umsetzen auf der Höhe der Zeit ist gefragt, nicht erosives Ausbremsen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juli 2018)

Lang ist's her seit dem letzten Beitrag hier und dem zweiten und letzten Frauentreff-Artikel.
Ich belebe das ganze mal wieder, weil mir tatsächlich ein (meiner Meinung nach) sinnvolles Thema eingefallen ist, was man mal frauenspezifisch betrachten könnte: Bekleidung.

Ich kam drauf, weil selbst aktuell auf der Suche nach ner neuen Bikeshort (oder auch mehreren) bin. Bisher hatte ich die Platzangst "Rabbit", die es nicht mehr gibt. Die aktuellen Damenmodelle sind aber häufig solche, die ich eher in die Kategorie "Radwege-Tour" einordne und weniger in "Trail-/Enduro-Touren", d.h. dem Stoff traue ich keinen meiner Stürze zu, mir fehlen Cargo-Seitentaschen, in denen ich mein Handy verstauen kann, um es schnell griffbereit zu haben um die Route zu checken und außerdem sind mir die Beine zu kurz (es entstehen Bräunungmuster zwischen Knieprotektoren und Hose zusätzlich zu denen zwischen Socken und Knieprotektoren - schaut lustig aber nicht so gut aus, wenn man dann kurze Röcke trägt: ein Problem, was wirklich frauenspezifisch ist, vermute ich ).

Als ich mich auf mtb-news umgesehen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es viele Artikel mit Vorstellungen von Männerkleidung gibt (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/category/bike-bekleidung/hosen/page/3/  oder https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/06/05/defy-gravity-quantum-enduro-test/  oder https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/26/vorgestellt-9-trikots-shorts-enduro/ u.v.m.) - für die Ladies: nix... Warum eigentlich (nicht)?

Vielleicht wäre das ne Idee für für @Jana für a) die Kolumne (Welcher Kleidungstyp bist du? Baggy mit Lüftungsschlitzen und Cargo-Seitentaschen oder körperbetont/figurgeschnitten? oder irgendwas zwischendrin?
und b) du darfst bestimmt auch anderes schreiben, z.B. Kleidungs-Vorstellungen/-Tests.

Würde mich über Feedback freuen, von @Jana  oder den anderen Ladies.


----------



## lucie (15. Juli 2018)

Hmmm...?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/jana.406697/

Zuletzt gesehen...

Glaube nicht, dass da noch was zurückkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juli 2018)

Schade.


----------

